# Macquarie Hotel Brewery



## Gerard_M

The maiden brew for this brewpub is in the fermentor. A nice Pale Ale, tasted great out of the boiler.An interesting first day without any real stuffups, apart from forgetting to have lunch. Early next week we will have a crack at a wheat beer.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Weizguy

G-man,

Is this an American style pale?
When d'you think it will be on tap?

Thirsty Seth :chug:


----------



## wessmith

Hey Seth, we can only partly disclose the beer style - it uses a new technique of "first transfer hopping". Instead of using the more common "hopback", the hop flowers are actually placed in the fermenter and trodden in with the first runnings from the kettle - not unlike the traditional method of stomping grapes. I think Gerard said something about calling the beer Hobnail Ale...

Wes


----------



## Weizguy

He looks tanked (hahaha)


----------



## chiller

Hi Wes,

Could that be called First wart hopping? 

Steve


----------



## wessmith

Hi Chiller, I would worry about the warts.......

Wes


----------



## Weizguy

Gerard_M said:


> Early next week we will have a crack at a wheat beer.


If Gerard has put his feet into the pale ale, I'm not sure if I wanna taste the wheat beer.
Especially since he has mentioned which body part will be used. :lol: 

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M

Only one sleep to go!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard

Walked up to the Macquarie about 6:15pm tonight with a workmate. chose the right door (the one under the brewery sign) and made our way thru a crowd to the bar. it was opening night and most were sampling the two brews on tap. a few of the female persuasion were sticking to white wines.

on tap was a pale ale & a wheat beer (plus the usual swill). most people were asking for the pale ale. it reminded tg (workmate) of squires golden ale with the slight peach taste. drinkable but at same time different to your standard coopers pale ale. perhaps not going to be a regular beer, but will try a few more visits to confirm.

the wheat beer was great. nice body & aftertaste, definately a winner. will be going back for this alone. tg thought it pretty good too. as we work nearby, will be back on thur for lunch or fri after work for another round 

walking downstairs to the 'facilities', you can see the brewing tanks, which makes for an added bonus. it was open for selected visitors ie not us and thus was cleaned up. would be interesting to see when its actually in production, especially the plate filter.

after a couple of appetisers & a few more tasters, bar staff reminded us that we werent officially invited  hence left with out hassle but with a good impression.

cheers


----------



## PostModern

When I worked around the corner from there, that was one of my regular pubs... 

I think it's time to catch up with the old work boys...


----------



## Gerard_M

Red
I am glad someone snuck in, but then I don't think it was that hard to sneak in.Well done.The Pale is a little on the sweet side, we will have that sorted next time we brew. The Wheat was my pick of the two beers. It was a strange feeling having to line up at the bar & wait to get one of my beers. I was a bit pissed off at first, but took it as a compliment.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc

I know where I'll be for lunch today :lol:

Also a nice piece in the Good Living section of the SMH today Gerard.
I've photocopied it at work and as soon as I locate the scanner I'll post.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

Ok, here we go.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## roach

Thanks for the article Doc. I suppose their Schwartz Bier, which is actually named after their owner, will be in the Schwarzbier style.


----------



## Doc

Just back from a quick lunch (ok 2 hours) watching the cricket at the MacQuarie :lol:
Once the place is broken in, it should be a great venue (still installing pool tables, bar staff covering gaming room & bar, labyrinth to find the toilets).
On the beer front a great couple of brews for the first couple of the line on new kit. The un-filtered Wheat beer is very drinkable :lol:
The Pale Ale has a lot of promise. A good dose of hops in it already, and I'm sure Gerard will make it a bit more attenutive on the next brew.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jim_Levet

Are they charging city prices? Did you need the company credit card? 
James


----------



## Doc

Jim_Levet said:


> Are they charging city prices? Did you need the company credit card?
> James
> [post="47406"][/post]​



Jim,

Actually I did take the corporate card (and a couple of customers), but by reverse engineering it looks to be about $2.80 per glass. The glass is inbetween a schooner and a middy (a smiddy ??? )

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough

$2.80? Bargain! $4+ for a middy of Little Creatures at the Australian, and around $6 for 250mls of most tap beers at Redoak... Even more if you go for the high alc numbers. Top darts Gerard!

Shawn.


----------



## Doc

Gee I hope I have that right (or the bar lady got it right).
We had 15 beers and got charged $42 (hence $2.80)

Will confirm again when the charge appears on my credit card.

Beers,
DR


----------



## Weizguy

Doc said:


> (a smiddy ??? )
> [post="47449"][/post]​


Shame!

Always be scared of pubs with smiddy's and other irregular-sized vessels. :lol: 

Will have to ask Gerard if he knows why they have weird sized glasses.

Seth 2cents


----------



## Gerard_M

Schooners are $3.60
Middy ? Not sure
Schmiddies- Not at this pub
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## PostModern

I went to the Macca today for lunch.

The wheat beer was quite nice, tho I would have liked more phenolics. It was a tad too "clean" for my palate but quite tasty (and definately a hit with my non-brewing workmates). It got tastier as the beer warmed up.

The Pale was OK, but a tad sweet.

Both beers were (unfortunately) served at VB temps. The font was definately too cold. Will this change when all 4 taps are serving house brews?

With the glass sizes, the barmaid tried to talk me out of schooners. I insisted and she poured them in schooners. When my mates went for thier shouts, one had no troubles but the second bloke ended up with middy sized weizen glasses despite insisting on schooners.... I think the bar-staff need to know the difference between recommending and demanding.

The venue was quite pleasant. Some old grey haired bloke  (wessmith??) was working on the lagering tanks which take pride of place in the brewery bar. The young fellas playing pool were drinking VB!!!!  

Overall, the beers show great promise and the lagering tanks are a sure sign of more (lager) beers to come.

Well done Gerard and Wes! I'm looking forward to many more visits to the Macca over the following months. B)


----------



## wessmith

Jeez PM, I dont mind gray but bugger the old bit. Why didnt you introduce yourself? Or cant you be seen with the "old bugger"

Anyway it was probably not a good day to talk - nothing went right, conduits were too small and thermowells would not take the special sensors GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

The result though is we now have the 2 lager tanks commissioned ready for the Schwartzbier and Pils.

And I didnt get my first beer of the day until 6.30 tonight. Hope you enjoyed the Macq's beers.

Wes


----------



## PostModern

I would have said hello but you looked a bit intense with some cables. 

It's good to see this happening somewhere accessible to my office. I'm looking forward to lots of the Schwartzbier.


----------



## Wreck

Heading in there tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RichLum

I dropped in Saturday evening with a few mates as we had a gaming day around the corner on Elizabeth St earlier.

The wheat was my favourite and also the fave of 3 out of 4 of us. the other like the pale best.
I thought the wheat was a nice clean beer and the type you could drink quite a few of. 
The pale I found a bit heavy going in the mouth (not dry enough for my taste) and would be hard to drink a few of them.

Was a mistake going on mardi gras night though as it cost me $22.40 for 2 pales and 2 wheat!!!!

Apparently they jacked the prices up for the night


Rich


----------



## mikem108

Is there any food available there, and whats it like?
Gotta do the ground work before dragging the missus down there.


----------



## RichLum

Was food there and looked quite nice from what I saw being brought to tables - nice pub food type of fare. Burgers and stuff as well as some asian type dishes

Next time I go I'll probably eat there to try.
We didn't hang around too long on Saturday as it was pretty busy with mardi gras and with the price increases decided to eat somewhere else.


----------



## Wreck

Had lunch there yesterday. Bangers and mash were pretty good. The Thai food looked pretty good too.

The wheat is definitely a winner, but I liked the pale too. 

Wreck.


----------



## Gerard_M

"Was a mistake going on mardi gras night though as it cost me $22.40 for 2 pales and 2 wheat!!!!"
That is a bit rugged. I would prefer to think you got short changed
Gerard


----------



## Wreck

Not as bad as finding lipstick on your glass the day after mardi gras, right Gerard?

:blink:


----------



## Gerard_M

That was a bummer. Either the Wheat beer is getting the ladies in or I have brewed beer that attracts cross dressers! We have a cross gender type person that drinks at Paddy's. She/He prefers the Narfa. Its not a dark beer, not a pale ale. Actually we don't know what its trying to be!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## big d

lipstick on your glass better than finding lipstick on your h34r: when you go to the toilet :lol: 
:beer: 
big d


----------



## RichLum

Gerard_M said:


> "Was a mistake going on mardi gras night though as it cost me $22.40 for 2 pales and 2 wheat!!!!"
> That is a bit rugged. I would prefer to think you got short changed
> Gerard
> [post="48135"][/post]​



No I had a $20 bill in my hand cause was expecting to get some change from that from 4 beers but the guy behind the bar said it was $22.40.

When we questioned the prices they explained that they put them up for that night.

Manager was nice enough about it and explained it all and gave us a few middies as an apology.

Beer was still nice.
Will just be better next time we go and get to pay normal price 

Rich


----------



## beers

Gerard_M said:


> "Was a mistake going on mardi gras night though as it cost me $22.40 for 2 pales and 2 wheat!!!!"
> That is a bit rugged. I would prefer to think you got short changed
> Gerard
> [post="48135"][/post]​



cost us near $5 per schooner on friday night <_< was a little mislead by the talk of $3.80 i'd read earlier


----------



## Gerard_M

Checked in on the 2 new brews at Macquarie this arvo. The Pils & Schwartz are firing along nicely. 

The prices are on a big blackboard as $3 per middy & $4 per Schooner.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Boots

I'm going to be in Sydney in a couple of weeks for work (the week after easter) so I'll be making sure i get to drop in for a few Gerard. I'll be working funny hours tho so it'll probably have to be lunch ... how late are you open on tuesdays, late tuesday is the best chance I'll have for a real session.

looking forward to it... :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## Gerard_M

Boots
I am only there for brewing, I don't know how late they open.
Paddy's is open 24hrs from Tuesday onwards, & have 6 or 7 beers on at one time. Unfortunately Paddy's is is the middle of no where if you are in the city.
Give me a yell closer to the day and I will try catch up with you for a beer.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Boots

Will do Gerard. Cheers


----------



## mikem108

:angry: Tried to get a beer there sunday late afternoon, seemed no one was interested in serving beer in the back room so we left disappointed after waiting over ten minutes at an empty bar to be served, went to the front bar.."how do we get a couple of house brews?...."Go in the pokie room" the smackie like 
barman replies totally uninterested. 
Even more desolate in there, wait a while and still no service. By this stage the thirst and anger is really building up. What does it take to get a drink here :excl: 
We leave beerless in search of a pub which not only knows how to attract customers but how to keep them there as well


----------



## Gerard_M

Mike & Others
It shits me when someone can't get a beer. You only get one chance to make a first impression, and quite a few people have emailed me to say they couldn't even get a beer.
I am going in to check on the new brews Tues arvo & will pass your comments on to the management & ask for a bit of tap space in the main bar at the same time.
Once again very sorry to all who have gone thirsty so far.
Now how about an AHB city pub crawl before the beautiful Autumn drinking weather leaves us. Suggest a pub, and we can work out a start point and map.
Macquarie would be a good start point as it is so close to the train. I will pour the beers myself to avoid any problems.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Wreck

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Plastic Man

Gerard

Misread your post and thought you said "what about a AHB pub." full stop. Got real exited. HAd vsions of 600 members pooling their resources and buying a small pub somewhere. I think I'm workinmg too hard....... :blink:


----------



## redbeard

Gerard_M said:


> Now how about an AHB city pub crawl before the beautiful Autumn drinking weather leaves us. Suggest a pub, and we can work out a start point and map.
> Macquarie would be a good start point as it is so close to the train. I will pour the beers myself to avoid any problems.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="49051"][/post]​



Gerard is making an offer i would find hard to resist !
before or after easter ? fri night or sat pm ?
im sure a couple of workmates could be ahb converts after this 

could i suggest some venues like porterhouse (guiness/bulmers),
head towards Redoak via ???
then maybe Lowenbrau Keller,
the Australian (shaerers/beez neez), 
maybe squires on the harbour for an ipa
& perhaps finally Hero Of Waterloo (guiness/bulmers 

any other cbd or close pubs that serve other than megaswill ?


----------



## Plastic Man

redbeard

would also have to drop in at the Lord Nelsen for a Nelsons Blood. Your name sake probably drank soem of the real thing in his day - so you'll fit in well  .


----------



## redbeard

how could i forget the Lord Nelson ? thanks plastic man. perhaps their was bad blood between nelson & my namesake  guess i should make amends (again) :beer:


----------



## mikem108

Thanks for the response Gerard, I'm glad i'm not the only one complaining.
Hopefully things will change.
Your response has encouraged me to give it another go.
.....When's this pub crawl then?


----------



## Boots

Well, I missed Gerard, but I did make it into the Macquarie. As chance has it, my hotel (until i got sick of it and moved to another one) was right across the road from it  

I won't go into reviews as everyone else has already done it, but i think that the Pale will certainly be a very good beer with a bit dryer finish. And the wheat is a certain to be popular with the crowds nice and refreshing. The beers were served icy cold (a bit too cold) but then, we were the first customers of the day...

It's a fantastic little brewery there too. Could have grabbed a beer and sat looking through the glass for an hour or two  watching a brewday with a pint or two close to hand would be a fine way to spend an arvo.

Nice work Gerard


----------



## Duff

The pale is my pick too Boots. SWMBO and I had some time waiting for a late plane on Saturday afternoon and headed back for a couple. Ran into Crusher and Mrs Crusher who we had a couple with. Great setup, but must be a real bugger lugging spent grains back up the stairs


----------



## Doc

The MacQuarie Hotel made the Good Living section of the SMH again this week.
The article is online here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tonydav

You've just got to love the SMH; sending a women to review a brewery pub. She didn't even taste the beer!!!


----------



## joshc16

Hello,
I dont want to sound like a noob here but since I am fairly new to Sydney can some one give me that address to the Hotel. I am always looking for some good microbrews.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## wessmith

Josh, its on the corner of Wentworth Avenue and Goulburn Street.

Wes


----------



## Jim_Levet

Had another visit to the Macquarie, the Black beer is a nice drop, the Pils was a little dusty. The service still sucked!
James


----------



## Doc

Jim_Levet said:


> Had another visit to the Macquarie, the Black beer is a nice drop, the Pils was a little dusty. The service still sucked!
> James
> [post="58064"][/post]​



Was chatting to Gerard on Friday.
He was saying that the Swartzbier picked up a silver and the Pils picked up a bronze at the recent beer awards comp in Melbourne.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M

Gday all
The beers from the Macquarie did very well at the recent beer awards in Melb. I had high hopes for the Wheat, but the keg didn't turn up in Melb!!??
The *Schwartz Bier *picked up a *Gold Medal & Best In Class*.
The *Pilsner* got a *Bronze.*
I am no longer brewing at the Mac as I have accepted a position as a stay at home Dad for 2 days a week. So far I don't look like picking up any awards in this new position. First day on the job & Kaitlyn didn't get lunch! She didn't starve, I misread the run down sheet for the day. Everybody has a first day at a new job. As long as she keeps putting on weight & growing I should be OK.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gough

Good luck with the new job Gerard. Been there, done that - 3 days a week in my case. It is tougher than it looks, but wouldn't have missed it.  

Shawn.


----------



## Jim_Levet

Well I am a huge fan of the Pale Ale, bit sad to hear that Phil (Baldrick) had left as he was always good for a chat. When I asked where he had gone I got a shoulder shrug & was informed Mark the brewer was going too!
When will the Northern Beaches get a brew-pub?
James


----------



## KoNG

i think the bavarian @ Manly wharf is as close as we are going to get Jim. <_<


----------



## Gerard_M

What happened to Baldrick?

It always amazes me how many people remember my faithful brewing assistant Baldrick.(We called him Baldrick because he wouldn't answer to Sharon,which is a good name for an assistant) He was a physical & mental wreck when I found him, but we took him in, gave him a schooner of Pilsner & couldnt get rid of him. At Paddys, Baldrick was generally found out the back cleaning kegs, milling grain, emptying the mash tun, or scrubbing the cellar floor. He followed me to the Macquarie and worked as a cellarmen/bottleshop attendant & brewery tour guide. Well Phil, which is his real name, has just completed his Chemical Engineering degree at Sydney Uni, & has accepted a position as Assistant Brewer at the Potters Brewery in the Hunter Valley. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mikem108

:blink: If you're thinking of heading back here steer clear of the pilsner.

Shwartz beer was still quite good though. :chug:


----------



## PostModern

I have an afternoon meeting a couple of blocks away from there today and was thinking of dropping in for a beer. Thanks for the heads up, but what was specifically bad about the Pilsner?


----------



## bkmad

"If you're thinking of heading back here steer clear of the pilsner."

I can't agree more. I was there last week and all the beers were ok except the pilsner. It had a horrible chemically taste. A mate reckoned it tasted like rockmellon and quite liked it. I almost took it back myself.

I've been there a few times now and I find that its really hit and miss (all the beers, not just the pilsner). Sometimes they have a really good batch and other times they're a bit ordinary. The Schartz beer always seems to be nice though.

BK


----------



## mikem108

Well put BK. I think the Shwartz , being a dark beer is more forgiving when it comes to faults.


----------



## PostModern

I hope they lift their game. This sort of performance and inconsistency is giving new micros a bad name.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

I was in here today and gave the Pilsner back to the barmaid, one of the few beers that I ever failed to drink, and this won a bronze at comp? 
SWMBO could not drink the wheat beer, the hops where well past their use by date and there was nothing to to suggest that it was in fact a wheat.
The Schwarz was much better but the roast malt was almost overpowering.
I probably sound like a miserable twat but was looking forward to this brewpub, I think we are just spoiled in the West.


----------



## Doc

Any thoughts as to whether the cause is bad brewing, or the beers just aren't moving so are showing bad signs of old age ?

Doc


----------



## Jazzafish

That is a shame, I went there a little while ago and it wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## PostModern

Are Wes or Gerard still in touch with the Macca? What's going on there?


----------



## Gerard_M

I was involved with the installation & did the start up brews that went to the AIBA last year, but haven't been back since May 2004. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## berapnopod

I was at the Macquarie last night and feel compelled to write something about the beers I tried there.
First one was the wheat beer. Apparently the brewer is trying to recreate the bavarian style, but it lacks the distinctive banana and clove. There was a bit of banana in there, and there was plenty of wheat taste, but it was more like an Australian or US wheat beer. ie. take a wheat beer recipe and ferment it with a normal ale yeast, rather than a specialty bavarian one.

Then I tried the schwartz beer. It was pretty nice. Liked the roast character, but one of the main flavours in there was diacetyl. For all those who have always wanted to find out what diacetyl smells and tastes like in a beer, now you know where to go. The beer came through as quite buttery (thats diacetyl), but worked reasonably well in the beer. However, by the end of the glass, it was starting to get sickly sweet-buttery.

Finally, I tried the Pale Ale. As far as I can tell from the website: "...with a very nice aroma-hops from East Kent." Well, thats not any sort of east kent hops I have ever had. In fact I have never had hops that pungent or distasteful before. They were extremely intense, and came across as some combination of intense grapefruit with some strong herby character as well. In fact, when I woke up this morning, I could still taste it. The bitterness of the beer seemed to be about right, but I wasn't really concentrating on that at the time.

Overall, I believe the beers were quite fresh, although a bit of age on the wheat beer might explain the muted flavours a little bit. So I don't think the micro has major problems with beer getting too old.

Its such a shame that beers like that are sold to the public. No doubt it gives the whole microbrew/brewpub business a bad name in Australia. There must be hundreds of punters out there who drank at the Macquarie and and vow to stick to their VB 'cos "that microbrewery stuff is awful".
Such a shame!

Berp.


----------



## PostModern

berapnopod said:


> Its such a shame that beers like that are sold to the public. No doubt it gives the whole microbrew/brewpub business a bad name in Australia. There must be hundreds of punters out there who drank at the Macquarie and and vow to stick to their VB 'cos "that microbrewery stuff is awful".
> Such a shame!
> [post="115321"][/post]​



That is definately happening. I'm the keen homebrewer/beer freak in my office and I've taken people from a few different workplaces to the Macca. At first it was quite good. Nothing amazing, but nice drinkable beers. I'm now afraid of the place for the very reason you say. I don't want to put people off the micro scene, as I think there is great potential there over the next decade or so. Bad micros mean a much harder slog for new entrants into the market.


----------



## mikem108

:angry: They were always a bit slack with their approach to the brewery, when the beers were good (ie.Gerard brewed them) you couldn't get anyone in there to serve you a beer..


----------



## RichLum

I still like their Schwarz beer.
Had a few last Tuesday but didn't think they were overly sweet at all.
If anything was thinking it was quite dry and crisp for a dark beer.

Pilsener was alright when they first opened the micro but a couple months ago when I was with a mate who had one, it didn't look or taste like a Pilsener at all. 

Never really liked the Pale or Wheat there.
So I stick with the Schwarz and am happy with that.

Plus it was only $2 a schooner between 6 and 8 last Tuesday!!
Will probably try and head down again tomorrow for a few Schwarz and some poker.

Rich


----------



## mikem108

THought I'd give the pilsner another go whilst there on sunday........Bandaids :angry: !

They do have a Hunter Kolsh and an ale from the Lord Nelson on tap too at the moment.


----------



## PostModern

Perhaps they should push the guest beers until they get their own beer sorted out?

I like the idea of brew pubs bringing in the odd guest beer, even regular guest beers, but especially so in the Macquarie's case.


----------



## neonmeate

was there yesterday and had a pilsener - was expecting the worst but blow me down if it wasn't clean, perfectly balanced, malty, spicily saazy and bitter and had real czech character! what the hell? how did they go from undrinkable to best pilsener in australia in such a short time?
i bought a 6 pack just to make sure and sank it round the corner with the missus at spice i am (amazing thai food btw) and it stood up to the chilli and fish sauce onslaught admirably.

the bottleo there also has a nice little selection of aussie micros. something is happening there - the new brewer must know what she's doing. i will have to go back and try the other three beers.


----------



## ///

Had beers there on Friday, agreed on the Pils, fresh clean and really drinkable.

No wonder Sam is hell bent keeping up with supply and they are putting new tanks in. to cope

Scotty


----------



## Linz

Might have to add it back to the AHB Sydney crawl this year.......


And blow me down if the missus didnt turn to me the other night and say...AND I QUOTE .." We should have TWO (2) crawls a year" !!!!!!

I had to check, and She was referring to the AHB crawl!!!!


No wheelchairs were mentioned!!


----------



## mikem108

Went there last night and the pilsner was indeed very good. Also had the Barons ESB on tap...had a couple of those also. Seems the Shwartz Beer is a bit tamer than before, a bit less roasty, perhaps someone was trying to cover up some flaws in the past, but its no less enjoyable that any of the other beers on tap there. Definately should go on the crawl list. Was a pretty good band playing also, all round a top night.


----------



## Doc

Took my team out for lunch yesterday to the MacQuarie. I haven't been there for over a year.
Since then they've added bling to the brewery bar, and extended the brewery downstairs (removing the internet kiosk).
Had the Pils, Pale Ale and the Dark. All very good. Nice clean, well made beers. The Wheat was not on tap. The Pale Ale was my pick. 
Only complaint was getting someone from the restaurant to take our order, and getting someone to serve us regularly from the brewery bar.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## petesbrew

Was just about to head out for a wander round town at lunch, when one of the lovely female engineers came round asking "joining us for lunch for my birthday? Macquarie Hotel. C'mon Pete, brewed beers!" :beer:  

Only had the dark and the Pale Ale this time. Both were fantastic. Geez it was hard leaving.
Gotta love work birthdays... oops, almost cake time!


----------



## mikem108

Anyone know who's brewing there at the moment?


----------



## DJR

mikem108 said:


> Anyone know who's brewing there at the moment?



Not sure - but i think we should organise a ISB tour there perhaps? Anyone care to ask them?


----------



## oldbugman

Stop in there for a couple of beers yesterday, 

Had to be rude and wrestle someone away from the front bar to get them to pour a pale ale at the other bar. Almost had to spit the dummy something along the lines of "What!??! you cant get a beer in the place that brews it?" which was answered with "we have pale ale on tap here, it's coopers..."


2 x Pale Ales were good. I really enjoyed these.

after winning lots of money on the pokies after putting $5 thru while I had a beer on my lonesome I decided to have a pilsner which was really bad... almost un drinkable, had half and left.


----------



## Brooksy

DJR said:


> Not sure - but i think we should organise a ISB tour there perhaps? Anyone care to ask them?


Might be worth a trip to the bigsmoke 

Start your day with a morning stroll through Hyde Park, admiring memorials, cathedrals, galleries, drunks, junkies and the beautiful architecture of Sydney. :blink:


----------



## Barramundi

DJR said:


> Not sure - but i think we should organise a ISB tour there perhaps? Anyone care to ask them?




maybe ill remember to turn up this time ....


----------



## ///

mikem108 said:


> Anyone know who's brewing there at the moment?




Sam Fuss - ex 3 degrees bar and Little Creatures. Andrew is also her willing assistant and tops fella....

Scotty


----------



## petesbrew

Just had a work lunch there and found they have a new one on tap, Red Bavarian Lager.
Bloody lovely indeed. I should've stayed there for the arvo, but I'll be back for more.


----------



## Linz

Woo Hoo...got a medical tomorrow in Goulburn St in the morn....might have to stop in for lunch...Doc, you still around there??


----------



## oldbugman

Oh and there was a nice bartender there the other week.. some kind of euro.. swede or holland I think.


----------



## Doc

Linz said:


> Woo Hoo...got a medical tomorrow in Goulburn St in the morn....might have to stop in for lunch...Doc, you still around there??



Finished the job in G.Street. Currently got a gig at yet another department down by Central Station. Could do a runner at lunch though. Give me a call.

Doc


----------



## PostModern

Don't want to look like a hanger-on, but tomorrow, lunchtime, new beer at the Macca? Let me know what time!
Doc, you're not in the McKell building by any chance?


----------



## Doc

PostModern said:


> Don't want to look like a hanger-on, but tomorrow, lunchtime, new beer at the Macca? Let me know what time!
> Doc, you're not in the McKell building by any chance?



Henry Deane.
Say 12:30 ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern

Doc said:


> Say 12:30 ?



12:30 at the Macca by the pool tables. Sold!


----------



## Doc

Anyone heard from Linz ?

See you in just over an hour.

Doc


----------



## Tseay

Doc, I am due to have a quite beer in the city tomorrow after work with my son. So if you could report back on the red bavarian lager etc , that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## petesbrew

Shall see you all there for another tasting! :beer: 
Pete


----------



## Linz

Medical didnt take as long as expected....9.00am was just waaaay too early for my liking....and my wallets expectations(cant have just one, can you??)


----------



## glennheinzel

Linz said:


> Medical didnt take as long as expected....9.00am was just waaaay too early for my liking....and my wallets expectations(cant have just one, can you??)




You're right. I went for a quiet one, but ended up having three. I'm now back at the office and am hungry for more of their stout.


----------



## petesbrew

Rukh said:


> You're right. I went for a quiet one, but ended up having three. I'm now back at the office and am hungry for more of their stout.



After the red and the stout, I had trouble explaining manufacturer wiring stuffups to a senior engineer. Maybe a dark bier would've helped a bit.
Am putting off talking to the boss now, but will bring up the idea of the Gose brewery side project.


----------



## PostModern

petesbrew said:


> After the red and the stout, I had trouble explaining manufacturer wiring stuffups to a senior engineer. Maybe a dark bier would've helped a bit.
> Am putting off talking to the boss now, but will bring up the idea of the Gose brewery side project.



Go Pete! There has to be some use for the waste salt.

I've luckily got a mundane chore this arvo, so the Red, the Stout and the Schwartz are helping a lot 

Pity you couldn't hang around Linz, they were brewing downstairs, so Doc, Merv and myself got chatting with Sam. Got to stick our heads into the kettle during lauter and everything!


----------



## Doc

Yep, was the Pale Ale, Red Lager and Schwarzbier for me.
The Pale Ale wasn't as hoppy as last time I was there, the Red Lager I thought was slightly astringent, and the Schwarzbier has never been the same since Gerard last brewed it :beerbang: 
All in all a great liquid lunch. Great to see you guys.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## amervin

I started (as did Glenn and Mark) with the Red, on to the dark and then the stout! Really liked all three, I have to say, although I would have liked a little more body to the stout. Very smooth though.

Merv


----------



## PostModern

It was good to meet you, however briefly, Merv.
Welcome to AHB as well! 

That stout is a nice drop, hey? The Red was a little thin for my liking, but it's probably fair for a "Bavarian Red".


----------



## Tseay

Have to say overall, I was a little disappointed. I enjoyed the Wheat and the Pale Ale was good. The dark lager was OK as well. The Red lager had an almost raspberry syrup tase to it and whilst there was nothing wrong with the stout, it certianly could have done with more body and perhaps a little more character.The less said about the Pilsener the better.

Undertsand they have to produce a commercial product with broad appeal and I am sure they find that frustrating. I would go back for the next Pale Ale batch, would be good to taste it very fresh.

PS:The above comments not withstanding, they have something very special maturing in Oak in the dungeon.- all power to them


----------



## joshuahardie

I think I will be dropping in for a quick taster lunch today....

Hope i get a good batch, as it seems like the quality goes up and down pretty quickly..

wish me luck


----------



## PostModern

The quality has moved up and down in the past, but since Sam's been brewing there, the beers are always drinkable, usually quite enjoyable, sometimes superb. It's the nature of small batch brewing. Unlike during the rough patch they went thru between Gerard leaving and Sam starting. Urgh there were some nasty offerings at times then. (apologies if the interim brewer/s is a member  *Prepares to remove foot from mouth*)


----------



## joshuahardie

Well i got there.

had a quick fly by and tried the pils and the pale


i think my thoughts echo most other people here, the pils started out ok, but had that sickly sweet butterscotch aftertaste on the palate.

the pale, was perfectly fine. not bad, but not grand either. probably something that i would give to my megaswill buddies, in order to gently indroduce them to better beer.

still ill be back to try the others next week


----------



## ///

joshuahardie said:


> had a quick fly by and tried the pils and the pale
> i think my thoughts echo most other people here, the pils started out ok, but had that sickly sweet butterscotch aftertaste on the palate.



must be some of that VDK (diacetyl) that we Aussies dislike so much in our pils...  

Scotty


----------



## Mercs Own

Strange thing to say but I am coming up to Sydney tonight to give evidence in a murder trial tomorrow. Me thinks I will go and have a good sample of Sam's beers tonight. Probably be there from 6.30 or so for an hour or two so if any one is around come and say hello.


----------



## Steve Lacey

Mercs Own said:


> Strange thing to say but I am coming up to Sydney tonight to give evidence in a murder trial tomorrow.



So you were. Hope the evidence was useful and that you found some AHB company with which to enjoy a beer.


----------



## Mercs Own

Cant really comment on the evidence other than to say I hope who ever commited the crime is found guilty and gets what they deserve.

I can comment on the beers though....

Got to the airport in Melbourne and thought I would have a Blue Tongue in the Qantas club before getting on the plane. Bad mistake - it was crap - drank less than half of it and left the lounge early to get a bottle of water. On the flight to Sydney I still felt like a beer but the choices arent great - VB, Tooheys or Hahn light. That is what is so disappointing about the Blue Tongue finally a craft beer in a mainstream venue, great profile, great opportunity for craft beer and such a disappointing example full of old cardboard!! Anyway on the plane I took the plunge and had a VB and god damn it I enjoyed it - not a great beer but fullfilled me in the moment and washed away the disappointment of the BT.

Got to the hotel and hightailed it down to the Macquarie. As I walked in Sam was walking out, we bumped into each other and she very kindly stayed for a beer or two, took me through the brewery and we chatted all things beer. Doc did you see the bottling set up they have there now? A lot of work has been done since I was last there AND the beers are much better!

So - the Pils - Sam told me it is still a work in progress that she is not 100% happy with so stay tuned and watch it develop. I loved the Red - thought it was excellent and well balanced a damn fine drink. The Pale was good but out of balance for me, too much fresh cascade hop plugs and not enogh body to carry it. The Dark I enjoyed but unfortunately cant quite bring it to mind as I type. I guess there were other beers I felt more strongly about - liked and disliked and so the Dark which I enjoyed but somehow got lost in the mix. The wheat has a lot going on with it which I appreciated but I thought it finished a little short. I liked it but it didnt have that lovely lingering softness and quality of the Red. The Stout which some people here have said they thought was too thin I really liked and in fact it was the beer I drank the most of - possibly why I cant recall the dark as well. All in all I reckon Sam is a quality brewer and doing a great job. She has a couple of secrets in the cellar which I have no doubt people here will love or at the very least an opinion - its all about the craft!

The last time I was at the Macquarie it was more than ordinary ( possibly boardering on pretty bad) now I have to say it is exciting and I think could well prove to be cutting edge in time! Go Sam.

BTW I put Sam on to this forum and I know she has read this thread and enjoyed the feedback and comments. I also know she is more than happy to say gidday and talk beer so make yourself known.

Lastly thanks to all those AHB's that came down to say hi - none of you! I had a good night but :chug:

Edit: had a Hahn Premium at the airport in Sydney before flying back to Melbourne and quite enjoyed it. Seemed to have some fruity malt character and hop presence - I always thought Blue Tongue was a clone but it left BT behind, that said it was the first beer I had after sitting in front of a convicted murder giving evidence in his second murder trial....


----------



## Linz

Mercs Own said:


> Lastly thanks to all those AHB's that came down to say hi - none of you! I had a good night :chug:



Funny....I have the same experience, with AHBers when Im in Melbourne

BTW are you coming back up for the Beer festival at the Australian in the rocks???

Any time you're staying at the Rydges in Campbelltown NSW, drop us a PM :huh: <_<  

Just got an absolute bollocking from the SWMBO..just told her about it..She saw SB at the movies "14" times!!! reckons she would have dragged me down there by the hair!! for a beer of course


----------



## goatherder

Mercs Own said:


> Got to the airport in Melbourne and thought I would have a Blue Tongue in the Qantas club before getting on the plane. Bad mistake - it was crap - drank less than half of it and left the lounge early to get a bottle of water. On the flight to Sydney I still felt like a beer but the choices arent great - VB, Tooheys or Hahn light. That is what is so disappointing about the Blue Tongue finally a craft beer in a mainstream venue, great profile, great opportunity for craft beer and such a disappointing example full of old cardboard!! Anyway on the plane I took the plunge and had a VB and god damn it I enjoyed it - not a great beer but fullfilled me in the moment and washed away the disappointment of the BT.



I share your disappointment with Bluetongue. I see them more as megaswill wannabees than craft brewers. What shits me most is that their strength in the brand and marketing means they could sell a decent beer if they wanted to brew one. They could become a Little Creatures. Instead they just seem to want to clone the big boys. I want to like them, the brewery is 30 mins from my house...


----------



## Mercs Own

Linz said:


> Funny....I have the same experience, with AHBers when Im in Melbourne
> 
> BTW are you coming back up for the Beer festival at the Australian in the rocks???
> 
> Any time you're staying at the Rydges in Campbelltown NSW, drop us a PM :huh: <_<
> 
> Just got an absolute bollocking from the SWMBO..just told her about it..She saw SB at the movies "14" times!!! reckons she would have dragged me down there by the hair!! for a beer of course



I am hoping to get up for that one - fingers crossed.

Next time your in Melb let me know and I will try not to let the team down.


----------



## ///

Perhaps it is interesting to note how beer can change over time and we sometimes miss it. Sometimes we dont though.... 

Scotty :unsure:


----------



## PostModern

Mercs Own said:


> Lastly thanks to all those AHB's that came down to say hi - none of you! I had a good night but :chug:



Hey Paul, 

I'd have been there, but I live a long way from Sydney, so getting the 5:12 or 5:42 train home is precious to me. I seriously considered popping in, but I thought about hanging about in the bar and you not being there or getting there late and thinking to myself "I'm waiting in a pub to have a beer with Paul Mercurio instead of spending an hour with the kids", and in the end, I'm sorry, but the early train beckoned and I went home instead. Would have been great to meet you, but in the end, it was a school night. Sorry you had to drink alone, or with Sam, or a bit of both, by the sounds.

fwiw, the stout was my favourite, too.

Catch you next time you're in town for the trial of about the murder of your neighbour, tho.

PoMo.


----------



## Doc

Hey Paul, sounds like the visit wasn't wasted. Would have been there myself, but I spent Mon/Tues layed up in bed trying to knock out a bug. Panedine Forte is a great thing.
I also missed the monthly Hills Brewers Guild meeting :angry: 
Feeling pretty good now, and have a Whiskey tasting at work tomorrow night so all good :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## PostModern

Doc said:


> trying to knock out a bug.



Wasn't tonsillitis was it Doc? I'd feel like crap if I coughed in the wrong direction at the Macca!


----------



## Doc

PostModern said:


> Wasn't tonsillitis was it Doc? I'd feel like crap if I coughed in the wrong direction at the Macca!


Nope. Lower intestines, so I'll let you off the hook.

Doc


----------



## Mercs Own

Just stirring re no one coming to say hi - completely understand re life, kids etc. Been there and done that. Perhaps next time I am up I will give a little more notice.

It is always interesting to note how beer changes over time. I have been a long time fan and supporter of Coopers and also the Lord Nelson - their beers have undergone all sorts of changes over the years and I must say it has been a privilege to have been a part of it and a witness and drinker to it.

Doc hope you are better!


----------



## glennheinzel

Doc said:


> Hey Paul, sounds like the visit wasn't wasted. Would have been there myself, but I spent Mon/Tues layed up in bed trying to knock out a bug. Panedine Forte is a great thing.
> I also missed the monthly Hills Brewers Guild meeting :angry:
> Feeling pretty good now, and have a Whiskey tasting at work tomorrow night so all good :beerbang:
> 
> Doc



Doc - I hope you didn't have too much fun knocking one out in bed whilst a fellow AHBer was at the pub.


----------



## PostModern

Rukh said:


> Doc - I hope you didn't have too much fun knocking one out in bed whilst a fellow AHBer was at the pub.



Eeeewwww!


----------



## PostModern

Just got home from another fine event at the Macca. Met up with a former AHB poster formerly of Qld and currently from WA... I don't think I have to name and shame him, but I will  Good to meet you in person, Pat.

Anyway, if anyone is looking for a beer at lunch or after work tomorrow and you don't mind the flavour of fresh APA made with fresh Cascade hops, get down there. The Pale is the best I have ever tasted it. Awesome cascade presence. Makes LCPA taste like megalager. 

Also in fine condition was the always-good Shwartz. The second and improved batch of the Bavarian Red is up too.

Anyway, if anyone is keen for a Friday beer, post back here and I might be persuaded to pop over again!


----------



## joshuahardie

I was intending on having a lunchtime beer over there.
Ill be there 12.15 12.30ish for an hour or so.

If you are there come say hi, 
..... btw i would be easy to spot I have a blue t shirt on that says 'i am the stig' on the front of it... can't miss.


----------



## Doc

I have some work commitments up to lunch, and a flexible arvo so will try and make it over for a couple.

Doc


----------



## joshuahardie

Great beers.

Good to meet you Doc and Keith for a couple over lunch.

The pale ale is vastly better than the first one i tried and i also really enjoyed the bavarian red.

Thanks for the good beers and the good conversations....I learnt a fair bit over an hour.

Cheers
Josh


----------



## oldbugman

I'll be dropping in there for a couple at ~12.30pm today.


----------



## petesbrew

Was just up at the Macquarie for lunch. Our work has chosen it for "the" place for farewells at the moment.

Enjoyed a wheat, and was pleased to see the Digger's Salute is still on tap, so had that too. A very nice beer indeed.
Back to work...


----------



## joshuahardie

petesbrew said:


> Enjoyed a wheat, and was pleased to see the Digger's Salute is still on tap, so had that too. A very nice beer indeed.



Hmmmm, didn't know that was still on offer.
I think I might have to duck up there on Friday lunch and have a quiet couple.

If anyone else is interested, post back.

Josh


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> Hmmmm, didn't know that was still on offer.
> I think I might have to duck up there on Friday lunch and have a quiet couple.
> 
> If anyone else is interested, post back.
> 
> Josh



Why not?! See ya friday.


----------



## joshuahardie

Great!

Will be good to catch up again.

I normally hit lunch at 12, but i have flexible hours so can break at any other time if that does not suit.

Josh


----------



## PostModern

petesbrew said:


> Was just up at the Macquarie for lunch. Our work has chosen it for "the" place for farewells at the moment.
> 
> Enjoyed a wheat, and was pleased to see the Digger's Salute is still on tap, so had that too. A very nice beer indeed.
> Back to work...



I was there on Friday night and the barmaid said that the round of Diggers' Salute I bought were the last schooners from the last keg. Took a phone photo and everything  So, there's another keg! I might be tempted to pop in for a Friday liquid lunch seeing it's still going.


----------



## petesbrew

Yeah I'm easy too,
12 - 1pm ish.


----------



## oldbugman

It's the last keg of the diggers, but sam said today that she is brewing another batch of it.


----------



## neonmeate

what is this diggers' salute thing?
a belgian beer in honour of the anzacs fallen in the ardennes?


----------



## Linz

The 'bar staff' said they were out of it on the night of the crawl when we got there....

hmm 6 am start on friday.....out by 1 pm.....might be able to pop in


----------



## petesbrew

Bump.
Heading up to Mac today around 12:15-ish
Anyone keen, I'll see ya there.
:beer:


----------



## PostModern

I woulda done, but I'm home sick today. Throat infection from hell. I was really looking forward to another glass of the Diggers


----------



## joshuahardie

See you there pete.
Ill be out near the pool table at the small bar.


----------



## petesbrew

See ya there Josh.
Get well soon, PoMo. Alcohol kills germs.  
I had a shocker myself last week, and backed up the antibiotics with a course of HB. I think it helped.


----------



## petesbrew

So, anyone up for a lunchtime beer at the Mac this week?
I'm happy with anyday this week.


----------



## joshuahardie

count me in Pete.

Ill go any day, Friday is good cause ill be paid, but really I can swing it any time.

Ill keep watching this thread.


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> count me in Pete.
> 
> Ill go any day, Friday is good cause ill be paid, but really I can swing it any time.
> 
> Ill keep watching this thread.


Awesome Josh. We'll keep it open at the moment for the others.


----------



## Doc

I'm keen.
Only day that doesn't work for me so far is today.

Doc


----------



## PostModern

I'm keen too! Hook me up directly to the Diggers Salute tap! I think Friday works best for me.


----------



## petesbrew

PostModern said:


> I'm keen too! Hook me up directly to the Diggers Salute tap! I think Friday works best for me.


Friday's sounding good so far...
got it in my calendar.


----------



## petesbrew

Bump

Friday lunch at the Mac. I'll be there from 12:30 for one or two of Schwarz's finest.


----------



## PostModern

petesbrew said:


> Bump
> 
> Friday lunch at the Mac. I'll be there from 12:30 for one or two of Schwarz's finest.



Schwartz's medal winning finest 

I'll be there!


----------



## gap

I am about 20 minutes away . Have not met any fellow HBD brewers so would like to come.
Where in The Mac will I find you.

Regards


Graeme


----------



## PostModern

gap said:


> I am about 20 minutes away . Have not met any fellow HBD brewers so would like to come.
> Where in The Mac will I find you.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Graeme



In the Brewery bar. The room with doors onto Goulburn St where the pool tables and bright beer tanks and bottle shop are.


----------



## joshuahardie

See you guys there.


----------



## Doc

I've had some unexpected work come up. Huge day today with another tomorrow, but I've made it extremely clear that I'm OWT at 12:15pm latest tomorrow.
So see you all in the back bar at the Macca for some good Thai and beer.
Has anyone checked to see if Sam and Drew are around to do some consumer bonding ?

Doc


----------



## petesbrew

Doc said:


> I've had some unexpected work come up. Huge day today with another tomorrow, but I've made it extremely clear that I'm OWT at 12:15pm latest tomorrow.
> So see you all in the back bar at the Macca for some good Thai and beer.
> Has anyone checked to see if Sam and Drew are around to do some consumer bonding ?
> 
> Doc


PoMo?


----------



## gap

I should be there at 12:30 or thereabouts.
If you see somebody in black trousers, white shirt and grey beard
give me a yell.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## petesbrew

gap said:


> I should be there at 12:30 or thereabouts.
> If you see somebody in black trousers, white shirt and grey beard
> give me a yell.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme


Sweet, I'll be wearing a fedora, crocs and a tutu. Hey, it's casual friday and all.


----------



## joshuahardie

petesbrew said:


> Sweet, I'll be wearing a fedora, crocs and a tutu. Hey, it's casual friday and all.



Damn, that is what I am wearing too... man is this ever going to be uncomfortable


----------



## eric8

petesbrew said:


> Sweet, I'll be wearing a fedora, crocs and a tutu. Hey, it's casual friday and all.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## gap

joshuahardie said:


> Damn, that is what I am wearing too... man is this ever going to be uncomfortable




I work in Darlinghurst so I would describe your outfits as normal Darlinghurst day wear
for blokes. :lol: 

Regards

Graeme


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> Damn, that is what I am wearing too... man is this ever going to be uncomfortable


I hope you're not wearing bunnie ears too? That'd be too much of a coincidence.


----------



## PostModern

Doc said:


> Has anyone checked to see if Sam and Drew are around to do some consumer bonding ?



Sam's going to be there. I'm sure she'll come up and say hello.


----------



## petesbrew

hmm, I believe I owe Sam a beer. h34r:

edit: BTW, always great to catch up with you guys. The Wild Wheat was fantastic! Up there with the Diggers Salute, I reckon.


----------



## joshuahardie

Hows about that pilsner we got to try. Now that is some great aroma.
I can still taste passion fruit.

Great beers, great conversation, and a top chat to the brewers.

All round top lunch. 
Josh


----------



## gap

Nice to meet everybody .Very enjoyable all round.
I will keep an eye out for next time.

Thanks to Sam for the hospitality.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## PostModern

The beers are all great atm. I personally loved the direction the Dark has taken. Much drier and more quaffable than before, but still complex and interesting. Also great was the new Pils. Can't wait till that makes it to the bar! Cheers Drew for the tasters!

While I was there, I had a chat with Sam about something we discussed a few weeks ago: A Schwartz Brewery homebrew comp**. Without revealing or spoiling too much (look for a post in the Competition forum next week), the theme will be along the lines of warming winter beers. Get your thinking caps on. The beers will be judged by a panel of professional brewers from Sydney and surrounds. The winner gets to brew a ~500L batch with Sam and Drew in the Schwartz Brewery and the winning beer will be served at the Macquarie Hotel and possibly other venues!!! 





** this is just a spoiler, wait for the official announcement before getting too excited  Don't ask for details until the comp is formally launched. Just whetting your appetites


----------



## petesbrew

PostModern said:


> ** this is just a spoiler, wait for the official announcement before getting too excited  Don't ask for details until the comp is formally launched. Just whetting your appetites



Too late, I'm already excited!


----------



## Doc

Great to see everyone at luchtime.
I was the last standing with Drew and Sam.

That sounds awesome Rob. Sam and Drew are excited too. I'm in.

Doc


----------



## Doc

Postmodern and I are heading up to the Macca again for lunch today.
Will be there from 12:30pm, in the back brewery bar.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ///

Bastards .. bastards bastards! I'll have a pint of hot wort currently coming out of the run-off ....

Scotty

edit: one too many exclamation marks ...


----------



## petesbrew

Anyone free at lunch to catch up?


----------



## PostModern

I'd love to go... but all hell is breaking loose around here.


----------



## petesbrew

PostModern said:


> I'd love to go... but all hell is breaking loose around here.


Same here, but I just need to get out!


----------



## joshuahardie

petesbrew said:


> Anyone free at lunch to catch up?



I thought you were down at the Lord Nelson today.
I am skint.... payday isn't until this afternoon


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> I thought you were down at the Lord Nelson today.
> I am skint.... payday isn't until this afternoon


Change of plans, and The Mac's closer...
Oh well.


----------



## gap

I am working at home(and brewing) in Mt Victoria today, otherwise I would have been in.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## joshuahardie

Ill be dropping off my entries for the winter warmers comp today

So I might as well squeeze in a beer at the same time.
If anyone is in the area, and feels like a drink, lll be in the brewery bar 
about 12.15

Josh
(In the green jumper)


----------



## smollocks

Went to the Macquarie a few weeks ago and the beers were pretty good. The thing I find odd is that the house beers are only available in a separate bar out the back where nobody is serving. The brewery is the only reason I'd go there, why don't they push those beers up front and encourage people to try them?


----------



## Doc

joshuahardie said:


> Ill be dropping off my entries for the winter warmers comp today
> 
> So I might as well squeeze in a beer at the same time.
> If anyone is in the area, and feels like a drink, lll be in the brewery bar about 12.15



Not in the city today, otherwise I'd be in.
Dropping my entries off next week.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bizier

smollocks said:


> Went to the Macquarie a few weeks ago and the beers were pretty good. The thing I find odd is that the house beers are only available in a separate bar out the back where nobody is serving. The brewery is the only reason I'd go there, why don't they push those beers up front and encourage people to try them?



I utterly, utterly agree.
I think a brewpub's produce should be its flagship and positioned/advertised accordingly.


----------



## Doc

I go there quite a lot.
They usually have 1-2 of their beers on in the front bar. The rest are in the back/brewery bar.
The reason I think they don't have more than that in the front bar, is because they are setup to run the front bar off kegs.
The back bar runs off the bright/serving tanks.
At lunch time there is usually someone in the back bar to serve anyway. Recently I haven't had any probs getting served in the back/brewery bar at lunch time.

Doc


----------



## PostModern

I'd be there in a flash today, but I'm picking up a new PC for my dad in Ultimo.
I'll be popping in next week to finalise details for the judging day, and to put in one or two entries.


----------



## petesbrew

Doc said:


> I go there quite a lot.
> They usually have 1-2 of their beers on in the front bar. The rest are in the back/brewery bar.
> The reason I think they don't have more than that in the front bar, is because they are setup to run the front bar off kegs.
> The back bar runs off the bright/serving tanks.
> At lunch time there is usually someone in the back bar to serve anyway. Recently I haven't had any probs getting served in the back/brewery bar at lunch time.
> 
> Doc


If you ever want anything from the back bar and no-one's there, the front bar staff are always happy to go out and get it for you.
edit: dropping off my entries this week.


----------



## Josh

petesbrew said:


> edit: dropping off my entries this week.


Probably dropping mine in Wednesday morning. Will only have time for a couple while I'm there, start work at 12:19 back at Granville.


----------



## petesbrew

I'll probably be up there on friday lunch dropping off a mate's entries. If anyone wants to catch up That'd be great.


----------



## petesbrew

petesbrew said:


> I'll probably be up there on friday lunch dropping off a mate's entries. If anyone wants to catch up That'd be great.


bump.
Heading up there today at 12:30 if anyone wants to catch up.


----------



## Josh

I'd go Pete but I have to work. Met Andrew yesterday. Nice fella.


----------



## Bizier

I have to be in Petersham at 1.00 to meet someone, but a beer is far more tempting.


----------



## petesbrew

No worries, got a couple of workmates coming as well.
Back Bar of course.


----------



## petesbrew

Just Doc, PoMo, Matho & myself.
Good to catch up with Matho by chance, as we used to work together.

Disappointed to see the wheat wasn't on tap today.


----------



## PostModern

petesbrew said:


> Just Doc, PoMo, Matho & myself.
> Good to catch up with Matho by chance, as we used to work together.
> 
> Disappointed to see the wheat wasn't on tap today.


`
They put a keg of Barons Black Wattleseed ale just after you left.


----------



## Bizier

Sorry, I had to do the coffee with friend in petersham. I have been drinking the blackwattle of late, they have really balanced those beers out over the last few years.


----------



## petesbrew

PostModern said:


> `
> They put a keg of Barons Black Wattleseed ale just after you left.


DAMMIT!!! :angry:


----------



## Renegade

Any AHB'rs going down to the Mac tonight ? We will probably pop in for a quick one between venues. Look for a tall bloke wearing a brown leather jacket drinking with a guy that looks like a cross between Jesus, Charles Manson & John Lennon. I'm the former of the two. 

Around 8pm.


----------



## beers

Dropped in for lunch today. They have a nice nice Schwartz Cider on tap in the front bar & LC Bright Ale on tap in the back bar. Overheard that they may be temporarily be taking the Secret Squirel off due to the hot weather. Worth a visit IMO.


----------



## joshuahardie

Aha, 
We must of been there at just about the same time.

Cider was great. A very sessionable drop.

Were we there at the same time beers? I was in a white Sierra Nevada t-shirt


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> Aha,
> We must of been there at just about the same time.
> 
> Cider was great. A very sessionable drop.
> 
> Were we there at the same time beers? I was in a white Sierra Nevada t-shirt


shall we book in a catch up drink for next week?


----------



## beers

joshuahardie said:


> Aha,
> We must of been there at just about the same time.
> 
> Cider was great. A very sessionable drop.
> 
> Were we there at the same time beers? I was in a white Sierra Nevada t-shirt



Too funny. I actually overheard the brewer guy mentioning it to you about taking the SS off tap, I believe.. I was standing right behind you  I probably have you to thank for chasing some service for the back bar hey? <_< :lol: 

Yes I enjoyed a schooner of the cider too. Nicely balanced & quaffable I thought.. I wonder where it's made?


----------



## joshuahardie

beers said:


> Too funny. I actually overheard the brewer guy mentioning it to you about taking the SS off tap, I believe.. I was standing right behind you  I probably have you to thank for chasing some service for the back bar hey? <_< :lol:
> 
> Yes I enjoyed a schooner of the cider too. Nicely balanced & quaffable I thought.. I wonder where it's made?




LOL :icon_cheers: I remember you. I was worried I was holding you up being served by me talking Drew's ear off.

I assumed he brewed the cider, but I didn't get the chance to ask.


----------



## joshuahardie

petesbrew said:


> shall we book in a catch up drink for next week?



Good idea Pete.

Any day is good for me. Only meetings I have at this stage is Thursday arvo.
Feel free to pick whatever is good for you, and I no doubt will be able to make it.

Have a good weekend.

Josh


----------



## Doc

Yep, Drew brewed the cider there at the Macca.

Next week sounds like a plan.

Doc


----------



## beers

My anxious beer dance was obvious huh?


----------



## Josh

Any catch up next week, I'm in.


----------



## petesbrew

Look's like Josh is out thurs, and I'm off friday.

Does Wednesday lunch sound okay?


----------



## joshuahardie

Thursday is good for me, I have an afternoon meeting, but that is ok as long as I don't turn up drunk. lol

I am on RDO Wednesday.

You guys do it any day it suits you. If it is Wednesday I am out, if it is Thursday I am in.

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> Thursday is good for me, I have an afternoon meeting, but that is ok as long as I don't turn up drunk. lol
> 
> I am on RDO Wednesday.
> 
> You guys do it any day it suits you. If it is Wednesday I am out, if it is Thursday I am in.
> 
> Cheers


Ok,.Thurs is better for me anyway. Josh.


----------



## Doc

Ooooh, some primers before the Brew Share at the Local Taphouse.
Will see how work is panning out. Fingers crossed I can make it for a couple.

Doc


----------



## PostModern

I'll try and make my way over there. Should be up for it. Tried the Cider yesterday. Not a bad effort at all.


----------



## Doc

Got my day planned.
Will be there for lunch.
12:30 ??
Will let Drew know we are coming.

Doc


----------



## petesbrew

Doc said:


> Got my day planned.
> Will be there for lunch.
> 12:30 ??
> Will let Drew know we are coming.
> 
> Doc


12:30 sounds great.
It's been a while between beers.


----------



## joshuahardie

Booked in for 12.30


----------



## Phrak

See you there @ 12:30
Anyone coming from the Rocks end of the CBD & wants to share a Cab?

Else I might look into catching that green CBD shuttle bus they've been banging on about...


----------



## petesbrew

Bump for the lunch crowd


----------



## OzBeer_MD

Good to see you guys again.

Here are the pics taken after Drew started getting the serious stuff out :icon_cheers: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdoherty/sets...57622758348619/ 

Cheers,


----------



## PostModern

OzBeer_MD said:


> Good to see you guys again.
> 
> Here are the pics taken after Drew started getting the serious stuff out :icon_cheers:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdoherty/sets...57622758348619/
> 
> Cheers,



LOL at 393. Appropriate that it's blurry


----------



## Doc

PostModern said:


> LOL at 393. Appropriate that it's blurry



Hahahahaha. What a top arvo it was.

Doc


----------



## joshuahardie

What mystery beer did I miss out on

Do tell


----------



## OzBeer_MD

joshuahardie said:


> What mystery beer did I miss out on
> 
> Do tell



Doc, did that NDA document say something about joshuahardie ?


----------



## joshuahardie

lol

I get it.
We do not talk about beer club
We do not talk about beer club

:lol: 

I am sure all will be revealed in good time


----------



## petesbrew

Anyone keen for a liquid lunch here today or tomorrow?


----------



## joshuahardie

No can do.

On doctors advice, I am 2 weeks into a 6 week soberfest 
grrrrr 

raincheck for me.


----------



## matho

heading to the mac on friday for lunch with some workmates

it,s been a long time since i have had a chance to get there i looking forward to it

be cool to see some ahb'ers there

cheer's matho


----------



## vykuza

I work about 50 metres from the Mac, I might pop in and say hello for some of these liasons


----------



## petesbrew

bummer. No can do. Next time for sure.


----------



## Josh

Catching a train to arrive in the city about 5pm. Planning on having a few either at the Mac or Taphouse on the way to the SFS.


----------



## dpadden

Josh said:


> Catching a train to arrive in the city about 5pm. Planning on having a few either at the Mac or Taphouse on the way to the SFS.



:icon_offtopic: Go the eels!


----------



## petesbrew

Anyone up for lunch @ the Mac today or tomorrow?


----------



## petesbrew

Thought I'd put this one up again, if anyone wants to meet up this Thursday lunch.


----------



## petesbrew

BUMP
lunch today?


----------



## vykuza

Would love to, but can't today. 

How about next Thursday or Friday? I work just down the road.


----------



## petesbrew

FOR SURE. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew

Thursday lunch. Anyone keen?


----------



## joshuahardie

I can't make this Thurs.
Ill chat to you about a catchup and a beer swap for next week, or the week after.


----------



## brettprevans

Well I'm in Sydney for work. Went to macqurie Tried their beers. Schwartz was too roasty and not as clean as it should be for style. Also not enough hop aroma ( it was non existent).

Tried the red ale. diacetyl city. Also far too light in colour. Not carbed enough. Ashame. 

Not a promising start to sydney's beers. Off to lord Nelson or harts tomorrow
Night


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> Well I'm in Sydney for work. Went to macqurie Tried their beers. Schwartz was too roasty and not as clean as it should be for style. Also not enough hop aroma ( it was non existent).
> 
> Tried the red ale. diacetyl city. Also far too light in colour. Not carbed enough. Ashame.
> 
> Not a promising start to sydney's beers. Off to lord Nelson or harts tomorrow
> Night



Harts is great mate... a pretty regular haunt for me whenever I have the misfortune to be dragged up to Sydney for work h34r:


----------



## petesbrew

Was up there recently - their Wild Wheat was amazing.


----------



## brettprevans

I'll pay them dues as their prices can't be argued. $3.80 a pot. 

Wheat was overly sweet. Only had a sip so I can't critique. But initial impression was under attenuated or too much crystal. I should go back and try it properly.


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> I'll pay them dues as their prices can't be argued. $3.80 a pot.
> 
> Wheat was overly sweet. Only had a sip so I can't critique. But initial impression was under attenuated or too much crystal. I should go back and try it properly.



I must say that I had a few beers in the Mac Hotel about 3 years ago and thought it was pretty reasonable at the time - gone off the boil perhaps??


----------



## bkmad

citymorgue2 said:


> Well I'm in Sydney for work. Went to macqurie Tried their beers. Schwartz was too roasty and not as clean as it should be for style. Also not enough hop aroma ( it was non existent).
> 
> Tried the red ale. diacetyl city. Also far too light in colour. Not carbed enough. Ashame.
> 
> Not a promising start to sydney's beers. Off to lord Nelson or harts tomorrow
> Night



I've been going to the Mac for years and have always found that their beers can be a bit hit and miss. I keep going back for the hits. I've always found the schwartz tastes good - dunno if its to style but I like it anyway. The Wheat can be great, othertimes a bit average. The pilsner and pale ale tend to be very good most of the time. Every time I've tried the bavarian red it has been bloody awful - way too much crystal and sickly sweet.

The best thing is the prices. You'd pay more for a schooner of coopers in any other pub in the city. $3 schooners during happy hour make a cheap night out.


----------



## vykuza

One session does not a precedent make, but I had a few beers there a couple of months back and they weren't _terrible_ but pretty ordinary, not what they once were. The red especially, I left half of it and got a bottle of CPA instead. Such a shame. Bring back Sam! 

I might head down there later on this week (I only work a few blocks away) and give it another go.


----------



## petesbrew

Been months since I've been there, but they're now serving Chimay White and Stiegl on tap.
But the Schwartz Porter is awesome, and at $3.80 for schooner of the week.


----------



## piraterum

petesbrew said:


> Been months since I've been there, but they're now serving Chimay White and Stiegl on tap.
> But the Schwartz Porter is awesome, and at $3.80 for schooner of the week.



Yeah the Mac seems to have a rotating guest beer tap

In the last month or two they have had:

Murrays 2IPA (yum)
Vale IPA (yum)
Chimay White (yum)
Hahn White (yuck)
White Rabbit Dark Ale (ok)
Rocks Brewing Co The Butcher's Porter (yum)


----------



## petesbrew

Okay they've changed the name, but is anyone keen to catch up for lunch this thursday at the schwartz?
So far Joshhardie and myself will be there


----------



## Josh

petesbrew said:


> Okay they've changed the name, but is anyone keen to catch up for lunch this thursday at the schwartz?
> So far Joshhardie and myself will be there



Randwick Tuesday
Darlo Taphouse Wednesday

I don't think my visa allows three trips East of Homebush in one week.

I'm also working.


----------



## matho

petesbrew said:


> Okay they've changed the name, but is anyone keen to catch up for lunch this thursday at the schwartz?
> So far Joshhardie and myself will be there


Won't be able to make it mate hope you and joshH have a good one

cheers steve


----------



## redbeard

Will try to get there - what time ?


----------



## petesbrew

redbeard said:


> Will try to get there - what time ?


12:30
If you're new, just look for someone sniffing and swirling their schooner.


----------



## Silo Ted

any brewers going to be there after 5pm? I think I might quite fancy a Chimay on tap.


----------



## petesbrew

bump for the lunch crowd


----------



## samhaldane

I would if I had remembered my umbrella today


----------



## Silo Ted

I was there at around 1pm, couldnt pick any brewers. Well I thought I did, but overheard one of them ordering two extra drys or some such rubbish. Dismissed that table. 

I ended up getting stuck with some old drunkard conspiracy theorist who thinks Sydney Water have commissioned people to beat him up. Fucwit. 

Or was that you I was speaking to, Pete? :lol: 

Not enough swirling, people !


----------



## Silo Ted

Oh, THURSDAY .........


----------



## vykuza

Oh Silo Ted  


I hope the beer was good anyway. Do they still have the Chimay Tripel on tap?


----------



## Silo Ted

Nick R said:


> Do they still have the Chimay Tripel on tap?




Yes.

Serrved in a Chimay chalice & all.


----------



## Fat Bastard

Years ago, I used to work at a well known M*t*rcycle Ac*ssor*es S*perm*rket slightly up the hill on Wentworth Avenue from the Mac Hotel. The Irish Lady who used to run the dayshift in the bistro used to bring us Bacon and Egg rolls every day at 10am in exchange for our attendance till 9pm aftert he shop shut. 

Sounds like the beer has improved, but the level of service has declined since 2003. The Thai restaurant upstairs used to be pretty good too. Anyone else remember back to the 80's when it used to be called "Harpoon Harry's?"


----------



## stillscottish

Just got back to Brissy after a night in Sydney. Stayed at the Worldmark place over the road. Got to the Macquarie after a big sesh at the Nelson and they were closing!! At 9. 15 !! :angry:


----------



## petesbrew

Silo Ted said:


> I was there at around 1pm, couldnt pick any brewers. Well I thought I did, but overheard one of them ordering two extra drys or some such rubbish. Dismissed that table.
> 
> I ended up getting stuck with some old drunkard conspiracy theorist who thinks Sydney Water have commissioned people to beat him up. Fucwit.
> 
> Or was that you I was speaking to, Pete? :lol:
> 
> Not enough swirling, people !


Ah we were at the front corner, Ted.
Did you try the Little Creatures Big Dipper? Bloody Lovely.

Gotta love a conspiracy theorist. There's not enough of them these days don't you think?

Catch up next time.


----------



## petesbrew

Anyone up for the Mac later this week?
Doc's got his Doctor's Orders Zephyr Double White Ale there.


----------



## joshuahardie

Thursday 12.30pm?


----------



## petesbrew

joshuahardie said:


> Thursday 12.30pm?


Sounds good.


----------



## mikk

Take a few homebrews in for the brewers. They like that, & will probably return the favour!


----------

